

A critical look at the new Mac Pro - sandipc
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2013/06/a-critical-look-at-the-new-mac-pro/

======
leoc
The thing looks genuinely ugly with the outer casing off: like computer junk
from the late '90s, with a touch of Jawa Quality Spares.

~~~
rbanffy
Not many computers are pretty inside, and, as far as computers go, this one is
not near the top of the ugliness scale.

~~~
leoc
I don't know: if you see any of the "real-world", non-studio-lit/Photoshopped
pictures of the internal cylinder it looks pretty groady
[http://cdn.slashgear.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/06/mac_pro_...](http://cdn.slashgear.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/06/mac_pro_2013_eyes-on_3-580x386.jpg) . (Ash-grey
plastic panelling pockmarked with slots, how I missed you! Good to see you
still have those big roundrect corners too.) It's a long way down from the
internal fit-and-finish of the last Mac Pro design
[http://nonstopmac.com/images/macpro.jpg](http://nonstopmac.com/images/macpro.jpg)
. Even the internals of a typical self-build PC can look pretty nice if you
take care to braid up cables and so on.

